# question about growing paphs outdoors southern california



## pappipaph (Nov 12, 2009)

ok so i have four paphs. 

all four have bloomed. 

three still in bloom and one in bud. 

the one in bud has 2 previous blooms on the same spike but have bloomed and passed leaving the last bud still growing. 

i know they need high humidity and low light but they are very shaded and seem to be very happy. ive noticed that they have kind of brown spots on the dorsal's which i had found on the first bloom of the paph in bud now. was wondering if its a fungus or bacteria of some sort. dont have a pic. but ill post one tomorrow of all four. 

my main question is southern california weather to dry for them to be outside? its been very humid but cool l8tly and as socal weather is known for it is different day to day. today for instance was warm humid and breezy. 
yesterday was hot and dry but nice and cool at night but above 65* at night. 
would a humidity tray help or is it true they dont really do anything at all?
or should i move them into the house. mind you my house is vary dark with large walls on the sides where light could come in. way to low light i promise. im planning on building a greenhouse just not sure how to or what to make it out of. 

the good thing is i have a turtle pond and use it to water a couple times a month and after i use that water all my orchids seem to have a quick boost in growth its rather interesting to see and notice.



here are the pics.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 12, 2009)

I think pictures will help.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 12, 2009)

THe answer is you need to get more Paphs. A photo would be helpfull to guess at what the problem is. California is not really known for weather shifts! BTW, turtle pond water = turtle turds as fertilizer!


----------

